# GrubHub automatically reassigned delivery to a different Courier



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

What the hell I was just about to hop in my car maybe five minutes after I received order


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Can only assume it's because that might be a long time to not be moving towards the restaurant, but I have no other details on the status of the order with the restaurant or if it was a place and pay, etc.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Maybe Five? Or Maybe Six?


----------



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Maybe Five? Or Maybe Six?


it was a Subway order I didn't have to place her pay for the order. I called the restaurant they said it would be a 20-minute wait.. I live about 5 minutes away


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ShipMeTheMoney said:


> What the hell I was just about to hop in my car maybe five minutes after I received order


huh, wonder what would happen if it was a pax request and one waited 5 minutes to move. Hum.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ShipMeTheMoney said:


> it was a Subway order I didn't have to place her pay for the order. I called the restaurant they said it would be a 20-minute wait.. I live about 5 minutes away


Do u always call Subway before picking up from there?


----------



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Do u always call Subway before picking up from there?


I hardly ever do GrubHub it was a big order so I just wanted to call to see how long the wait was so I didn't waste my time there



ShipMeTheMoney said:


> I hardly ever do GrubHub it was a big order so I just wanted to call to see how long the wait was so I didn't waste my time there


Uber boy you still making decent money over there it's dried up pretty bad over here


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ShipMeTheMoney said:


> I hardly ever do GrubHub it was a big order so I just wanted to call to see how long the wait was so I didn't waste my time there
> 
> 
> Uber boy you still making decent money over there it's dried up pretty bad over here


Same as always over here. Not crazy busy any more but still steady.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Just in, should be an email going around. New GH policy reassigning the order if you are not taking active steps to deliver. Any waiting on orders should be done at the restaurant/establishment it would appear.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/grubhub-change.403710/


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

Doordash has been doing the same thing for a long time.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

A few weeks ago I had a bk order reassigned, I had just started my deliveries, for about 20 minutes I kept getting lowballs until I got a decent $9 bk going about 1 mile, since I had just getting started I was still home, I took my time then it got reassigned, about 30 mins later I received the same order again 😆 only this time I declined it since I was far away from the restaurant.


----------



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

This is their way of controlling multi apping


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Joey Calzone said:


> Doordash has been doing the same thing for a long time.


Not really DD send u msg but dont resign u right away.
GH unsign me yesterday i wasn'tt even late i was block from restaurant and still had 3 minutes left before pick up time..
With DD they unsign you if u 30 min late
Its str8 BS from GH


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Good idea....but only if the food is bagged and ready to go, FlubHub.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

My concern is with the order-and-pay deliveries. Usually what I do with these is call the restaurant and place the order. They will give me an estimated prep time (usually in the range of 20-40 minutes). Then, depending on how close I am to the restaurant, I may flip on Uber Eats and take a quick $3 ping while I am waiting. It has to be something that I can bang out quickly (less than 15 minutes) and keeps me close to the GrubHub restaurant. Plus I have to get the ping relatively soon. I can't wait 15 minutes and then take one. Sometimes I get a ping that fits those criteria. Sometimes I don't. Is GrubHub now going to unassign me from the GrubHub delivery because I am doing an Uber Eats delivery while the GH order is being prepared? What does that do to the restaurant when I have place the order, they are prepping the order, but I haven't paid for the order yet?


----------

